# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  British Dispensary Anabol (thai pink)

## ...medX...

The real one... I hope I've made some good pictures for you guys to compare.
Manufacturer: British Dispensary (Thailand)

Name: Anabol.

Substance: 5mg Methandienone per tab

Container: 1000 tabs/ bottle.

----------


## ...medX...

and some logo and tab close-ups...

----------


## pelly789

nice pics medx...thanks for sharing...

----------


## Smart-tony

Yummy.Looks good.

----------


## needbigguns

Are they good Dbol ?

----------


## KICKING ASS IN GYM

Yes... This Anabol Is Real And British Dispensary Is 100% True D-bol

----------


## big staley

hi am a new guy ive look at anabol on a few diffrent .coms and im having a problem cing the scammer anabol but i know must .coms are but thanks for the pics it helps to see real gear

----------


## Lavinco

they are real

5mg pink thias

----------

